#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Certificação Conectiva Linux

## ATNunes

Alguém poderia me indicar qual o melhor local em SP para que eu possa fazer o curso e tirar a certificação Conectiva Linux???

Vlw

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Bom tem a impacta, que é a mais conceituada linux em SP, e mais reconhecida www.impacta.com.br veja lá!!!


PAra RedHAt, tem a utah em http://www.utah.com.br/redhat.htm 

Lembrando, com certificação RedHAt, você pode se considerar cerficado Conectiva ok.... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## ATNunes

Esse mundo ainda é novo pra mim, estou entrando de para-quedas, me explica uma coisa, qual é a diferença entre o Conectiva Linux e o RedHat???

No fundo não é tudo a mesma coisa??

----------


## 1c3m4n

No fundo todas são a mesma coisa, cada uma tem suas peculiaridades....
A RedHat eh mais o menos a mesma plataforma da conectiva soh que ele tem mto mais recursos, soh q como as duas são compativeis vc pode implementar na conectiva tudo que tiver na redhat....

mas a certificação redhat eh muuuuuito mais reconhecida do q a conectiva....
Que da ultima vez q eu soube no Brasil soh existiam 17 ou 18 pessoas com certificação redhat...

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Exato, para ser mais preciso, 62 pessoas na américa latina.

Bom é o seguinte, o conectiva é o linux baseado no RedHat, como se fosse copiado e modificado por essa empresa ok!!! A vantagem para mim é nenhuma, mas oferece suporte e é representante oficial no brasil ok!!!

MAs como nós temos o FÓRUM UNDERLINUX, ESSE É NOSSO SUPORTE , O COMPANHEIRISMO E PROFISSIONALISMO !!!! FALOW E DISSE NÉ GALERA!!!!!!!

Já o RedHat é bem mais estável, fácil, também tem português BR, e a nova versão, suporta a maioria dos hardwares ok!!!!


Eu optei eplo RedHAt, agora tem outras como Slackware, Suse que são as mais conhecidas....ok!!


Um abraço!!!!!

<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## ATNunes

Beleza Galera, obrigado pelo esclarecimento.

[]´s

----------


## Valhalla

Acho que quem poderia te dar uma informação legal sobre isso é nosso amigo paulo Grifo.

----------

